# 1st tourney of the year



## DBrooke (Mar 28, 2011)

And I nailed it!! 24 deg in the morning high of 36 NE winds 10-15 with 20 mph gusts. 38 anglers competing, 18 were teams and I rolled solo. Well.........






1st Place 10 lbs 5 ounces and my new PB 5 lbs 7.5 ounces!!


----------



## cali27 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well done, that is some nice work. Congrats on the win and the personal best! Thats a freakin pig.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 28, 2011)

Way to go =D> =D>


----------



## mangelcc (Mar 28, 2011)

nice fish!!!!!!


----------



## Wld Fowl (Mar 28, 2011)

Man thats a nice fish!!!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 28, 2011)

Great fish and great job. Wish we could have done that last week....but it wasn't in the cards. We still had a great day nonetheless.

That's a PIG.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats, man. Awesome fish! That is a beautiful fish in your left hand!


----------



## batman (Mar 29, 2011)

Excellent job!That is a hog.
=D>


----------



## shamoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job D, excellent results for such crappy conditions.


----------



## Zum (Mar 29, 2011)

Cha-ching.
Way to go and nice fishing.
3 fish,going to give up your secret baits/depths?


----------



## DBrooke (Mar 29, 2011)

Zum, I'm not one of those guys that will keep it secret.... after the tourney of course. All my keepers came within 6' of the bank in depths ranging from 2-8' of water. I threw 1 jig all day, a 3/8 Jig X from Tour Edge Lures with a 3" Chunk Craw trailer from Outdoor Advantage Custom Soft Plastics. After the tourney I even showed it to a couple guys that asked me about it. This is the same jig, but not the same color trailer.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 29, 2011)

DBrooke said:


> Zum, I'm not one of those guys that will keep it secret.... after the tourney of course. All my keepers came within 6' of the bank in depths ranging from 2-8' of water. I threw 1 jig all day, a 3/8 Jig X from Tour Edge Lures with a 3" Chunk Craw trailer from Outdoor Advantage Custom Soft Plastics. After the tourney I even showed it to a couple guys that asked me about it. This is the same jig, but not the same color trailer.



That's exactly what I threw in my first tourny a couple weeks ago. My big fish landed was 2.64lb. Love those jigs and trailers!


----------



## fish devil (Mar 29, 2011)

:twisted: Congrats on the victory!!!!


----------



## DBrooke (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Fender, before word gets out, I'll fess up. I am sponsored by both of those companies, but hear me out. I do not and will not endorse a product I don't use. Those 2 products together are deadly!


----------

